# Old Consew 220 Embroidery setup



## refam (Feb 2, 2013)

Old Consew 220 Embroidery setup. In storage unassembled. Asking $350. Cannot ship, must pick it up local in Everson Wa.
Consew 220, 12 ft table, rollers, extras


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you mean quilting instead of embroidery?


----------



## refam (Feb 2, 2013)

Macybaby said:


> Did you mean quilting instead of embroidery?


Yes, being a geologist and not a sewer, I can sometimes do things like that.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Is the north cascade highway open yet? Can you keep it until it is? I hate driving through Settle.


----------



## refam (Feb 2, 2013)

Molly Mckee said:


> Is the north cascade highway open yet? Can you keep it until it is? I hate driving through Settle.


Haven't heard. You'd need to call the state patrol.
You do realize it's a quilting setup and not embroidery and that I was brain dead when I posted that and cannot figure out how to fix it.


----------

